# Damaged tree snaps off climber walks away



## Phoenix1027 (Jan 16, 2021)

Recently while working on a job site where a large spruce about 70' tall that had been damaged in a wind storm was being removed the tree snapped approximately 20 feet from base while the climber was about 50 feet off the ground the only reason he survived the fall was because the portion that he was tied into that snapped got caught up in another tree and came to a stop about 20 feet off the ground. Amazingly the only injury incurred was a scratch on his leg and he was able to get to the ground unaided. I am posting this to remind people to do there do diligence when it comes to safety assessments and that if you don't have the know how or it feels unsafe or you are unsure stop working and get out of the tree, the bottom line is that taking 15 or 20 minutes longer to complete a job safely is always a better option then going to a funeral we are apart of a small community and every death is felt by all in this industry lets stay safe out there everyone.


----------



## Del_ (Jan 16, 2021)

It's good to be lucky!


----------



## Whiskers (Jan 18, 2021)

You’d never see me in a tree again.


----------



## Phoenix1027 (Jan 18, 2021)

Whiskers said:


> You’d never see me in a tree again.


I wasn't even in the one that fell and i had a hard time getting back into the tree this morning by the end of the day i was good to go but at first i was moving pretty slow through the tree.


----------



## bendtrees (Jan 22, 2021)

Wow!
While rigging? Weather (still windy)? 
So glad the everybody is alright.


----------



## Phoenix1027 (Jan 23, 2021)

It snapped off while being rigged down it was a bad call and should have been take out with a bucket truck instead of a climber a lesson i know i will never forget.


----------



## Twinpines (Jan 27, 2021)

Phoenix1027 said:


> Recently while working on a job site where a large spruce about 70' tall that had been damaged in a wind storm was being removed the tree snapped approximately 20 feet from base while the climber was about 50 feet off the ground the only reason he survived the fall was because the portion that he was tied into that snapped got caught up in another tree and came to a stop about 20 feet off the ground. Amazingly the only injury incurred was a scratch on his leg and he was able to get to the ground unaided. I am posting this to remind people to do there do diligence when it comes to safety assessments and that if you don't have the know how or it feels unsafe or you are unsure stop working and get out of the tree, the bottom line is that taking 15 or 20 minutes longer to complete a job safely is always a better option then going to a funeral we are apart of a small community and every death is felt by all in this industry lets stay safe out there everyone.View attachment 882552
> View attachment 882553


A change of britches was in order...


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 9, 2021)

He dodged a statistical bullet. We had a poster on the wall of the office from our insurance company. It listed the possible/probable injuries from falling from different heights. It started from 4-6 inches, tripping on a curb, twisted/broken ankle, broken wrist from trying to catch yourself, On up to 30 feet. 30 and up was considered 100% dead. You hear of people falling off things way over 30 feet, but, they don't move the scale enough to make it 99.9%. I just did a search to double check my memory. I found some government report from 2013. I think it covered 150,000 work related falls. In the 26-30 feet range there were 60 falls requiring loss of work, 17 fatal. In the 30 and over category, there were 50 recorded and all 50 were fatal. The last category was 30 and over, so, one could have fallen from an airplane at 5,000 feet and the chute didn't open?


----------



## TNsawman (Feb 9, 2021)

I heard about a russian who fell from space and only broke a leg.

I can't find the story.


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge (Apr 3, 2021)

More details ? Sounds like you were rigging down a 20 ft top, and the trunk snapped 30 ft below that? Was there a crack or other defect in the trunk where it broke?

I have taken down green Doug-fir, Grand-fir, Ponderosa pine, and a few spruce, never had this happen. Usually had room to dump the tops just with a tag line. Rigging off the tree will transfer a lot of force if you don’t let the rope run before slowing it with the Porta Wrap or whatever you are using.


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge (Apr 3, 2021)

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> More details ? Sounds like you were rigging down a 20 ft top, and the trunk snapped 30 ft below that? Was there a crack or other defect in the trunk where it broke?
> 
> I have taken down green Doug-fir, Grand-fir, Ponderosa pine, and a few spruce, never had this happen. Usually had room to dump the tops just with a tag line. Rigging off the tree will transfer a lot of force if you don’t let the rope run before slowing it with the Porta Wrap or whatever you are using.


Big P-pine removal


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 3, 2021)

Phoenix1027 said:


> It snapped off while being rigged down it was a bad call and should have been take out with a bucket truck instead of a climber a lesson i know i will never forget.


Too large a piece? Did the Groundman let it run immediately?


----------



## MariHer75 (Jul 18, 2021)

This is one of the good stories. It is always good to hear a story that no one got hurt. Stay safe guys


----------



## capetrees (Jul 18, 2021)

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> More details ? Sounds like you were rigging down a 20 ft top, and the trunk snapped 30 ft below that? Was there a crack or other defect in the trunk where it broke?


looking at the base of the part that fell into the other tree, it looks like there may have been a pre-existing issue with the truck noted by the black staining? Maybe a weak point?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 19, 2021)

That looks familiar...


----------

